# Clementi vs Hummel



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I am slightly torn between the two as they both produced some fine solo piano compositions but Hummel did venture into piano concertos and masses. Clementi wrote some lukewarm symphonies and both various amounts of chamber music. Interesting duo but which do you choose if at all?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hummel, clearly, for me. Excellent concertos.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Depends on the genre. Clementi for solo piano sonatas. Hummel for concertos. Both of them are underrated today - perhaps because they had the bad luck of living at the same time as Beethoven! :lol:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Have only discovered Hummel recently (thanks to Pugg) and was impressed but not come across Clementi!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Probably Hummel, just for the trumpet concerto (plus a couple of nice piano trios). Clementi's piano works are all right. Both are nothing special imo.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

They were both very fine composers. Hummel wrote nice masses too. Clementi wrote very fine piano sonatas too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks goodness no poll, wouldn't want to be without either.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Probably Hummel, just for the trumpet concerto (plus a couple of nice piano trios). Clementi's piano works are all right. Both are nothing special imo.


My heart can go on without either. I recall playing Clementi in my piano lessons, so prefer him for nostalgic reasons.


----------

